# Why the price difference??



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Why do you guys think there is such a price difference between the Fromm Gold vs their four star line? 

The foods seem pretty similar to me...

Gold Adult:

Adult Gold dog food - Fromm Family Foods

That formula is on pet food direct, 33lbs for $47.39.

The four star chicken a la veg and duck and sweet potato:


Chicken À La Veg dog food - Fromm Family Foods
Duck & Sweet Potato dog food - Fromm Family Foods


30lb bag of chicken a la veg is 51.99 and the duck is 56.59


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Maybe trying to capture a different market. The Fromm gold line looks just as good. It kind of seems like they are trying to sell a "gourmet" looking food hence the higher price.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My thought was marketing too Caty. The two foods are pretty similar, same protein and fat levels practically.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I was looking at Fromm yesterday at a local feed store; one of the formulas in the large gag was $38 if I remember correctly. They carried Eagle; what's their reputation? I fed it way back when it was Eagle Pack holistic select, been quite a few years.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I was looking at Fromm yesterday at a local feed store; one of the formulas in the large gag was $38 if I remember correctly. They carried Eagle; what's their reputation? I fed it way back when it was Eagle Pack holistic select, been quite a few years.


Eagle is made at a diamond plant (same one that had all those recalls). Their food is full of crap. My bf's dog looks so much better after she was switched off of Eagle and onto Acana. Her hair has a shine to it that it didn't before, and she has more energy/stamina.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> Eagle is made at a diamond plant (same one that had all those recalls). Their food is full of crap. My bf's dog looks so much better after she was switched off of Eagle and onto Acana. Her hair has a shine to it that it didn't before, and she has more energy/stamina.


I didn't realize they were Diamond made, too. That stinks. It's been years since I fed Eagle, back then, my favorite was their senior formula. It's the only senior one i liked the stats on.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Marketing. lol. They know the Four Star line will appeal to those who will pay those prices.

But yeah they pretty much look the same to me. I am going to order the Fromm Classic Senior food for my dads dogs online, it's like $36.99 for 35lbs. Great deal and I do love the company.

I wouldn't hesitate to feed a Gold line food over their Four Star, since the price is less but the ingredients are more or less the same, but I've never seen it available at a store. I only ever see the Four Star line.

I so wish Jackson could eat it - he doesn't have good luck with Fromm Four Star. I think it's just TOO many ingredients and a combo of them gives him a bit of gas, softer poop, and eye boogers. We've had it happen every time we've tried it so I know it's the food. It's a shame.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie did really well on the chicken a la veg and pork and applesauce, definitely will probably try her on the Gold at some point.

I had a friend/co worker who was feeding her dogs Iams and was looking for something better but still affordable. This was just a month or so ago, when the Diamond stuff was happening, so I switched her to the Fromm Gold Adult and from what I know, her dogs are doing great on it.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

hi,

i am interested in the fromm gold adult food. this has grains, yes?

my pup has been on grain free costco kirklands dog food for 2 years. u think it will make a difference if he go from grain free to grains? ty.


----------

